# turbo manifold mounting help



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

this is the manifold i have SPA from blackforest industries. 

the turbo i have is the SPA 50 trim from blackforest 

I am not sure if the manifold should be installed so the turbo is on top or if it should be mounted so the turbo will be on top. just making sure the downpipe all work and i have room for piping etc... 

I think it needs to be installed so the turbo is on the bottom....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

bottom mount turbo


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

With turbo mounted with exhaust facing passenger or driver side


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Phillyninja said:


> With turbo mounted with exhaust facing passenger or driver side


 What chassis?


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

95 jetta 4 door 2.0 ABA i learned how to clock the turbo and now I have another issue... 











any suggestions


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

turbo is hitting the engine mount


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try temporarily tightening all the fasteners down so all the components are in their final locations, then see where you end up.


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

still does not work, i think this will need to be a top mount turbo


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

How much of the mount bracket would need to be removed to clear the turbo? Some people have done that on Mk2 1.8T swaps.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Must be a mk4 manifold... that mount isn't there on those engines iirc.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

DieGTi said:


> that mount isn't there on those engines iirc.


 That is correct.


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

what? the manifold is from blackforest for the ABA. and the mount is stock for this car.....so waht should I do? i have the turbo mounted on top right now and it seems itll work but the exhaust side is on the passenger side


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Then I suggest you contact BFI for their opinion. 

And again: 


stealthmk1 said:


> How much of the mount bracket would need to be removed to clear the turbo?


----------



## felipe SPA Turbo (Mar 18, 2013)

*VW engine mount*



stealthmk1 said:


> Then I suggest you contact BFI for their opinion.
> 
> And again:


 hey guys, I'm Felipe, and i'm work at SPA Turbo in Brazil. 
the TMW08 is a bottom-mount manifold, but to use on the MkIII & below, is needed to use the SPA VW engine mount, it replaces the OE mount, clearing room for turbochargers up to .70 compressor housing. 
the MkIV doesn't need that mount. 
the PN for that mount is TMSPT06, hope that helped.


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

Well that just got a liitle more expensive...


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

its on amozon for $424


----------



## felipe SPA Turbo (Mar 18, 2013)

that one is for BMW, the golf one is this one:
http://www.spaturbo.com.br/loja/com.../product/6945b9a8493d08ef04b61602b68539cc.jpg


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting. 
I have always thought about making a support arm back there for more clearance since the oem is hollow and take up space


----------

